# Office 365 >  >  Equation of two graphs meeting at a point

## isaacsamuel

Hi

How can i get the equation of two superimposed curves that meet at a point

----------


## MarvinP

Hi isaacsamuel and welcome to the forum,

Do you have the equations of both curves?  If you do then you can set up a spreadsheet that gives values for the X value and calculates the value for Y.  Then do these two columns side by side and see for a single X where the Y values are the same.  Note in your question the "curves" might cross many times or never, so you really need to start with the formulas or equations for the curves first.

----------


## xladept

Actually, an exact match is improbable - so testing for an epsilon (or is it a delta) is the way to go :Smilie:

----------


## MrShorty

I often find that I need to understand the mathematical strategies behind a problem before programming those into the spreadsheet. Since this sounds like a "solve a system of equations" kind of problem, I might suggest a tutorial like this http://purplemath.com/modules/syseqgen.htm -- especially since it sounds like the "curves" are likely not linear. Her approach is mostly a "solve by substitution" type approach, so there is often a substantial amount of algebra before the programming part.

Or is your problem something completely different?

----------

